# doobie brothers, not so much a blooper.. dont be offended :P



## ShaCow (Sep 27, 2007)

http://shacow.com/gallery/index.php?spgmGal=anything_else&spgmPic=0#spgmPicture


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 28, 2007)

??


----------



## just x joey (Sep 28, 2007)

i like your website, the buttons r cool.


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks


----------



## SnazzyPics (Sep 28, 2007)

xDD Wow, nice  

I love it.


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 29, 2007)

muahah


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 29, 2007)

You might want your site to have correct spelling and grammar?
Like you would want it to read "I buy monthly photography magazines as *they're* a great read and provide some pretty sweet techniques"?

You might take me for a nitpicker, but on a site that is meant to present you to the world (nothing less), there should not be any spelling or grammatical errors, I think. For such errors, uncorrected, do reflect on you in some manner, there is no doubt about that. Hence my being this nitpicky. Maybe you'd want someone to proofread it for you?


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks lafoto, ill change that.. i really do suck at spelling and gramma 

thanks for pointing that out


----------



## cupidcutie4u (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet you could sell that!! maybe to a rapper?? I like the wishbone thing! Your brother at the lake!!! COOL!!! yall all impress me!!!


----------



## ShaCow (Oct 4, 2007)

aww, thank you very much


----------

